# Solatube vs Velux



## concrete_joe

i will be installing some light tubes in my kitchen, probably two ~14" tubes. but not sure what brand, Solatube or Velux. any suggestions, pros/cons ??


----------



## joecaption

I've only used the Velex brand and have never had an issue.


----------



## ddawg16

I've used 2 of these. Well built. Easy to install...and cheaper than Velux.

http://skylightguys.com/solar-tube-...t/10-inch-natural-light-tubular-skylight.html

The head that goes on the roof is a pretty heavy duty metal piece.


----------



## AndyWRS

concrete_joe said:


> i will be installing some light tubes in my kitchen, probably two ~14" tubes. but not sure what brand, Solatube or Velux. any suggestions, pros/cons ??


Both are considered the top brands. Price them out and choose the cheaper one of the two...there is no wrong choice here.

Avoid ones that have what looks to be shiny flexible dry vent tubing. Those do not provide much near as much light and tend to be of poor overall quality as a whole.


----------



## ddawg16

AndyWRS said:


> Both are considered the top brands. Price them out and choose the cheaper one of the two...there is no wrong choice here.
> 
> * Avoid ones that have what looks to be shiny flexible dry vent tubing. Those do not provide much near as much light and tend to be of poor overall quality as a whole*.


^^ very true.

We put one in the existing bathroom.

Before....and note, the hole was already cut so 'some' sunlight was already coming through



After


----------



## spring3100

Coming up on 12 years post installation of my solatube and its been great,zero leaks,and brightens my center hallway tremendously.
Put in a solar powered attic fan at the same time,something to think about if its a stand-up attic.


----------



## Windows on Wash

Both are great. 

We have used both and leak free installs.


----------



## wkearney99

From what I've read you get more light passed through when using the hard duct, not the flexible corrugated hose. We have the latter in a master closet and while it does pass light it's no where near as much as I'd hoped. The arrangement of the trusses where the tube passes might have been a fair bit of trouble for hard ducting. Don't know if that'd affect the amount of light or not. We spec'd Solatube but the builder put in Velux (I chose not to argue the point, when building a house you pick your battles sometimes).

Granted, the portion of the roof with the window is on the northwest side, which gets the least amount of sunlight. But getting any better light would've required running the tube up through usable attic space and put the window on a slope visible from the street. Neither were acceptable, so we've got less light.


----------



## Windows on Wash

More corrugations, more refraction. 

The solid/rigid sections do allow for more light.


----------



## ddawg16

The guys I bought mine from warned me about the 'flexible' one....i.e., if you have to use it, then your almost better off not using it.

They do make some adjustable elbows. But if you need more than one...then maybe the tube is not the light for you.

And....While I love the light it gives out....I sometimes wish we had done an openable skylight. The vent fan does a decent job...but I like fresh air and that one bathroom gets non.

On a lighter note.....

You would not believe how many people who have used the bathroom for the 1st time come out and ask how to turn off that big light.

My oldest daughter had not been to my house in awhile...spent about 2 min trying to figure out how to turn it off. Yes, she does have some blonde hairs.


----------



## wkearney99

Where the roof and ceiling elements are placed is not a straight-shot. That and the vertical distance is a bit short (less than 7'). So getting down and over between them would be a challenge, but do-able, with either material. I don't mind it enough to retrofit hard ducting, but some might. 

I definitely second the recommendation of using hard ducting over corrugation. If you can't use the hard duct, it'd really something to second-guess.

Granted, none of this answers the Solatube vs Velux question, sorry. Just know whichever you pick you'd be _*MUCH*_ better served by *NOT* using the flexible kind of duct.


----------



## chudilo

I have considered Velux when I was making my decision. if you hold both in your hands you would not be asking this question. Velux seems like a cheap knockoff. 

What state are you located in? Are you in a colder climate? We have added 2 Solatubes in Minnesota and are loving them. 
1) The dome is of higher quality. 
2) Having The various choices for the internal fixture are great as you can match them to your decor. 
3) Also we have the optional bulbs in them. I personally did not like the LED option they provide and decided to go with a standard bulb base instead, I obviously screwed in a standard base LED bulb. The reason I added the option is so that it can serve as light fixture at night as well. You essentially don't loose any detectable light output due to bulb base being in there. The LED option they provide did not seem reasonable to me as the LEDs are at the reflector edges. (seems like an odd choice even theoretically). 
4) There is also a lense on the bottom which seals the entire tunnel in order to prevent any heat loss through it.

Everyone always asks about them, and sometimes I talk about them even when not asked LOL. I would highly recommend them.


----------



## concrete_joe

so.az where temps are hot and UV is plentiful. but, from summer to winter we see 108F down to 28F, but the low temps have short dwell times.

if i went with bulb base in tube i would want to use a bulb that was DC and use remote for on/off to avoid tying into house power, i could provide power from marine battery which gets charged from solar panel. or if std AC bulb then i would need to incorporate an inverter, which of course will waste some of the "free" power i can get from solar panel.


----------



## chudilo

The optional LED add-on can most likely be powered by DC. LEDs require DC power. I would assume that it comes with a built-in inverter, which you can probably bypass.


----------



## begal

Natural light is ideal but you should put in a room you spend a lot time, living room skylight is better.
Generally we don't put holes in the roof for fun.


----------



## wkearney99

begal said:


> Natural light is ideal but you should put in a room you spend a lot time, living room skylight is better. Generally we don't put holes in the roof for fun.


I disagree. It's sometimes much more pleasant to have natural light in places that don't already get it. A living, dining or other room in the house that already has large windows would have little need for something like these. One could, of course, but it'd seem a bit of a waste. That and I'd want to consider _WHEN_ the space gets used. It'd seem like a pretty stupid plan to put skylights into a room that gets most of it's use after or near dark.


----------



## wkearney99

begal said:


> "It'd seem like a pretty stupid plan to put skylights into a room that gets most of it's use after or near dark."
> 
> huh?
> 
> " It's sometimes much more pleasant to have natural light in places that don't already get it."
> 
> Let me guess, light shines out of your-you-know-what 24/7?


Grow up.

I'd venture most 'living rooms' don't see a lot of use during the times that a solar tube would be of most help. An interior closet off the master bedroom, an interior bathroom or parts of a kitchen (if it doesn't get enough light otherwise). Those are the most typical places for these sorts of products.


----------



## ddawg16

Here is a good example of a good application for a sun tube. 

I just took this picture. 3/30pm, cloudy and we are getting a bit of rain. 

This is the walk in closet I made for my wife. The lights are not on and I did nott use the flash. 

I'm other words, we never have to turn on the lights in this windowless room during the day


----------



## begal

You know what they say 'If ain't broke then don't fix it.'

How much will save with 10 minutes of electric light a day? It will take years to break even vs. LED light. If the roof leaks will be even more expensive for those 10 minutes.


----------



## ddawg16

begal said:


> You know what they say 'If ain't broke then don't fix it.'
> 
> How much will save with 10 minutes of electric light a day? It will take years to break even vs. LED light. If the roof leaks will be even more expensive for those 10 minutes.


Do what?

10 Min? If someone is only using a light for 10 min/day....then a flashlight would be in order.

Please come back when you have a more realistic comparison.


----------



## wkearney99

begal said:


> You know what they say 'If ain't broke then don't fix it.' How much will save with 10 minutes of electric light a day? It will take years to break even vs. LED light. If the roof leaks will be even more expensive for those 10 minutes.


Y'know, the guy's not asking whether it's a good idea or not. He's asking about brands. How are you helping answer that question?


----------



## mtm

Buy the sola tube. Had 3 installed in my old house, with straight ducting. 8yrs later still working and not leaking as intended. btw there are a few solar tube brands, you want to buy Sola tube.


----------

